# I'm rich, I'm rich, I'm rich, I'm rich........



## Meg Z (Jun 8, 2004)

Yep, yep, yep!

I went to look at Romneys today. A older lady had purchased a handful of 4-H fair registered sheep several years ago, and I bought two of her offspring. She doesn't keep records, or register the animals, but these are for my fiber flock, so I'm happy with them. Good healthy animals.

BUT!!! Turns out she Gives the fiber away!!!! She's been giving it away for years, to these people who run a fiber shop of some kind, passing it through another person. Well, last year, I guess she went to the shop, and asked about a hat made from her wool. She was told it was $40, period, and they didn't even offer her a discount, much less offer her the hat as a thank you for all that wool. So, they haven't gotten the wool for the last two years! She just stored it!

She offered it to me. I asked her how much she wanted for it, and she tried to give it to me! I ended up paying her $50. For that, I took 10 full fleeces. I had to leave 8 more, because they wouldn't fit in my truck, with two sheep and two people. But 9 of them are this year's fleeces, shorn last week! And they look pretty clean, too!

White, black, charcoal grey and silver grey! (The two ewes I bought are a silver and a charcoal. I got a deal on them, too!)

I'm rich, I'm rich, I'm rich!

I'm gonna open all the bags and inspect them tomorrow. I'm too tired tonight. 

My husband called from Afghanistan to see how the trip to look at the sheep went, and I told him about the fleece. He heaved a large sigh, and said, 'Great, we can always use more fleece; I'd hate to run out." Then sighed again. I think I'll keep him......

Rich, rich, rich...in fleece and sheep and hubby!
Meg


----------



## holleegee (Mar 3, 2005)

WOW! That was a great deal! you better post pictures of your sheep! We want to see them! Maybe you could make the lady a hat!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Congratulations! I think you should make her a hat just like the one she wanted to buy at the store but make it and give it to her as a gift. What a sweet heart.

BTW, don't forget your friends  here on the Fiber Forum :dance:


----------



## suburbanite (Jul 27, 2006)

Let me know if you need any help knitting all that fiber after it's spun.


----------



## thechickenladyx (Jul 5, 2006)

or need any help spinning it. been missing that. 
jesse


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

I'm absolutely green with jealousy. Congratulations on the great deal!


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

What a wonderful day you had. I agree, make the lady a hat, and maybe a scarf to match.


----------



## Meg Z (Jun 8, 2004)

Without a doubt, the lady gets a hat and scarf...and so does her gentleman friend of 14 years(!) who came to help us load, and helps her care for the sheep! What lovely people.

I turned the bags out last night, despite being exhausted. I'm still so excited I can't sleep! The fiber is awesome! There are a few patches with VM, but it's almost separate from the rest of the wool. Almost like the fleeces were skirted, but the skirting was tucked into the bag, too. Not covered fleeces, of course, so the tips are sunbleached, but oh, my gosh! These are some of the nicest fleeces! Heavy lanolin, too. I'm tempted to spin quite a bit in the grease. That'd make great waterproof winter sweaters...but I can't knit worth diddly. Just handling these fleeces with fresh lanolin made me want to rub handfuls on my dry skin! The animals are different ages, of course, but I think the oldest are around 7 or so. Both the white fleeces fall in that catagory.

Even the fleece that's been bagged up for a year is nice.

What I have is two black, two white, and six various shades of grey. One of those is last year's fleece, but everything else was from last week's shearing. 

I just walked back into the living room to look at it again. I measured a couple locks off one fleece. Six inch staple. I guess twice a year shearing is in order in the future...she sheared once a year.

I'll start sorting this tomorrow. I know I cannot use all this wool. It's perfect for us lock-spinners, too! I'll try to sort out some for swapping, too, and of course, that offer goes here first! I'll send samples out too, for those who are interested in swapping. Just give me time to get this all figured out....

I'm still happy dancing!!!! :dance: :dance: :dance: 

Meg


----------



## Sumer (May 24, 2003)

Wowee. Congratulations on your 2 new little guys and new fortune and have Fun!!

~~~
Sumer


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

6 inch staple is great! I'd stick with the once a year shearing, but that's just me.


----------



## Meg Z (Jun 8, 2004)

Spinner said:


> 6 inch staple is great! I'd stick with the once a year shearing, but that's just me.



You just made me start a new thread!


----------



## marinemomtatt (Oct 8, 2006)

You ARE rich!!!! Lots of yummy fiber and a great husband to boot! (Tell him to stay safe...he sounds like a real Keeper!)


----------



## gracegarden (Mar 30, 2007)

Meg -- I'm usually a lurker...

I just wanted to say, "Thank you" to your husband. I can't imagine how hard it is to be there.
Also, Bless you for being so supportive of him and sharing him with us. We know what it is to miss and worry about a loved one.

Thank you, again!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

I don't know how I missed this thread.

I echo what gracegarden wrote. Thank YOU and many accolades of thanks to your husband. I pray the Lord keeps him safe until he will return.

Hmmm, new fleece, new carder - nope, won't be seeing Meg for quite some time!

Trades? Can't wait to see you post for it. I have some raw brown shetland fleeces, okay, a couple brown shetland fleeces, that I probably won't get to and would love to trade for some Romney


----------

